# Fer god sakes, somebody in my area must wanna fight



## psi_radar (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi,

I posted the "fight club" post a little ways back. Though I got some great responses from people miles away from me, I'm hoping some locals (Chuck?) will be willing to contact me and fight. The rules are:

Respect the tap out
No eye gouges or fish hooks

If we decide to not wear cups, purposeful groin shots are not allowed.

Discussion of time limits and such will be considered.

About me:

I have a basic black belt in Kenpo. I wrestled to a high school level. I'm 36 and relatively out of shape.

Anyone?

This is a training exercise, not a "match." With enough notice, I might be able to procure a padded area for practice.


----------



## Marginal (Apr 7, 2005)

What? No jump straight into Kickdown style event?


----------



## psi_radar (Apr 7, 2005)

Marginal said:
			
		

> What? No jump straight into Kickdown style event?


I'll plead ignorance on this one, and I understand you might be tongue-in-cheek. I've considered participating in a "throwdown" a la Bushido, but those seem to be a proving of your particular style. I posted this on the MMA board because I'm not interested in that. This is more a "personals" ad for someone in my area for someone who likes to fight as much as I do and is willing to get nitty-gritty. You close?


----------



## Marginal (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, I was just kidding about the Kickdown reference. (Just Denver MMA and Kickboxing tournament. www.martialartsradio.com has details on that one.) Doesn't seem to bright to just jump into that kinda thing. 

I'm in Lafayette, which isn't too far from Longmont.


----------



## psi_radar (Apr 7, 2005)

I work in Westminster, live in Longmont, so if you're interested, we can get together--you're pretty much on my commute. Not everybody's cup of tea, so I'd understand if you'd say no. Are you training right now? PM me if you'd like to take it offline.


----------



## Marginal (Apr 7, 2005)

There ought to be a PM in your box shortly. 

Currently training in TKD. BB test's around June.


----------



## lonecoyote (Apr 7, 2005)

I live in the desert in new mexico, about 5-6 hours s of Raton, so it's a little far for me, but you know, if a bunch of people would show up and make this a kind of thing where we could share techniques, and talk as well as just get it on, that'd be worth traveling a long ways for. As far as injuries, I've never done martial arts without them. My wife used to get mad, some mornings after a kenpo private or submission grappling my torso would look like a sunrise (orange, yellow, and purple bruises) That's fine with me. Pain lets you know you're still alive at least.


----------



## psi_radar (Apr 7, 2005)

Lonecoyote,

I'm in total agreement with you, martial arts is and forever should be a heavy contact activity. Though my purpose in this is seeking "higher consciousness through harder contact" as the Dog Brothers would say, there will naturally be discussion and less physical information exchange going on. And of course, until trust levels are built, the contact will be somewhat restrained. You're pretty far down there in New Mexico, but if we manage to get a group together up here, maybe we can get a road trip together at some point and meet at a location in between.


Addendum:
Since this is a follow-up post I didn't go into much detail; some people reading this thread might think I'm just casting my name into the wind, calling out all comers. That's not the case, please read my previous thread to get a better idea:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22094


----------

